# Garmin GPS/fishfinder



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello gang, I am looking for a good used 9 inch screen (or larger) Garmin chart/fishfinder with transducer. It does not have to be touchscreen or anything over the top fancy just need a good reliable setup to get me to a spot, and show the bottom. My old stuff that I currently have is just about gone due to age, Thx


----------

